# the unofficial Doctor who thread



## IrishBard (Apr 8, 2010)

I love Doctor who, it's a great big drama powered by ideas. employing some of the best and most creative minds in british science fiction, it creates a universe full of wonderful imaginative creatures, extraordinary moments and terrifying enemies. 

What are you're experiences of the doctor? and what do you think of the new one, Matt smith?

personally I think he's pretty good. He's got a hard act to follow with David Tennant, but I think he's doing well. 

oh, one more thing.

"EX-TERMIN-ATE!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 8, 2010)

I TOTALLY misunderstood the title of this thread. I thought it might be something sleazy like, "The Unofficial Doctor Who........"


gave me a breast exam
papped my smear
tested my tonsils
It wasn't what I thought.


----------



## Micara (Apr 8, 2010)

:wubu: I <3 Doctor Who!! :wubu:

I haven't seen the new one yet, but I am dying to! I've heard nothing but good things about it!!!

My friend from work, Mike, was supposed to bring me in a disc of it today, then I was going to make and send off a copy for Eric, but I haven't gotten it yet. Actually I don't even know if he's here- I've been stalking him like mad all day, and haven't seen him. Grrr.


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2010)

Grrr, my wife and I were both enjoying the new Doctor Who series, then the Canadian rights got picked up by a cable channel that we don't get (it used to be on one of the major networks), so we aren't getting it anymore  

(also: hence no opinion on the new Doctor, haven't seen it since the switch-over)


----------



## lozonloz (Apr 8, 2010)

I approve of the new doctor, he made me laugh and kept me attached to the show. Plus, made me want to try fish fingers in custard. David Tennant was good but I think this guy will do a good job


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 8, 2010)

Micara said:


> :wubu: I <3 Doctor Who!! :wubu:
> 
> I haven't seen the new one yet, but I am dying to! I've heard nothing but good things about it!!!
> 
> My friend from work, Mike, was supposed to bring me in a disc of it today, then I was going to make and send off a copy for Eric, but I haven't gotten it yet. Actually I don't even know if he's here- I've been stalking him like mad all day, and haven't seen him. Grrr.



BBC Iplayer still has it up. I'm watching it again on it.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you, thank you for starting this thread! I love Doctor Who!

Tom Baker :smitten: was, by far, my favorite Doctor, but David Tennant wasn't bad either. 

I wish they could stick with one, but I guess that's one way of keeping the show interesting. Besides, if they always had the same one, we might have gotten stuck with John Pertwee! LOL!


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2010)

The first Matt Smith story was awesome, but THEY MURDERED THE THEME MUSIC!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't wait for the upcoming episode. I want to see Matt Smith in action and see how he does as the Doctor. I love this series. I hope to get into the original show as well. I love William Hartnell and his episodes.

BTW, who are your favorite incarnations of our favorite Timelord?


----------



## escapist (Apr 9, 2010)

I know nothing of the new Doctor. The last few seasons, I was such a nut for it all I was watching the BBC ONE broadcast just minutes after it would air in the UK. The acting, FX, and Sets are much improved over the years. I hope to see many more years of it. I will forever miss David Tennant as The Doctor. He was absolutely fantastic, and brilliant in every single way.

PS. If anybody from the show is reading this, feel free to bring back Torchwood any day now too. :happy:

PSS. how about a BHM Doctor next time?...just think on it


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 9, 2010)

shhh no giving bits away I am yet to see the new dr, he sure has huge shoes to fill but then again I remember thinking that Christopher Ecclesten (or however its spelled) couldnt be replaced and look how awesome and hunky David Tennant was. So I will wait till I see it and give him some time to settle in after all big shoes to fill


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2010)

Out of the two Doctors that I have seen, Tennant has been my favorite. Having said that, I really want to see this new kid in action.


----------



## lozonloz (Apr 9, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Tom Baker :smitten: was, by far, my favorite Doctor,



The scarf is amazing (I MAY have a 14 foot long brightly coloured copy....), and I love him so much! Funny, weird, crazy. Classic doctor! My favourite of all time too.


----------



## skinny_fatman (Apr 22, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> The scarf is amazing (I MAY have a 14 foot long brightly coloured copy....), and I love him so much! Funny, weird, crazy. Classic doctor! My favourite of all time too.



wasn't much of a stretch for Tom Baker to play funny, weird and crazy though was it, the man is a fruitloop! (in the nicest possible way of course ).


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm well I have seen the first episode, I like him but he will take some getting used to David Tennant is the ultimate Dr for me at the moment (all hard core fans tune out for a minute I cant handle the original DR who so have only got into it since the remake ok you can rejoin now) 

I think he will grow into the role, and I do like him just like tennant more give me a few more epps and I am sure Matt will grow on me


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 22, 2010)

just a quick point.

[dalek] WOULD YOU LIKE SOME TEA!!!!!!![/dalek]


----------



## Victim (Apr 22, 2010)

One thing you notice about Daleks is the threat they pose is inversely proportional to the number that you face. 

If you are up against the whole Dalek army, then they can be wiped out with virtually no effort. Three or four of them around and there will be some serious death and destruction. If you face but a single Dalek, your ass is toast.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 22, 2010)

well you know even mountains of them can be troublesome lol

gotta love a race whose whole philosophy is based on one word "Exterminate"


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 25, 2010)

Victim said:


> One thing you notice about Daleks is the threat they pose is inversely proportional to the number that you face.
> 
> If you are up against the whole Dalek army, then they can be wiped out with virtually no effort. Three or four of them around and there will be some serious death and destruction. If you face but a single Dalek, your ass is toast.



alot like ninjas

also...

Holy fucking shit, "The time of Angels" is a brilliant episode! my god, I haven't been that scared in doctor who since "Blink".


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 25, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> alot like ninjas
> 
> also...
> 
> Holy fucking shit, "The time of Angels" is a brilliant episode! my god, I haven't been that scared in doctor who since "Blink".



that was such an amazing episode!! it scared me so much that i had to watch dr who confidential so i'd know they weren't coming to get me hahaha  creeeeeepy


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 25, 2010)

So far I've enjoyed this new Doctor. He's got that alienness to him that I like, and I love the new TARDIS interior. Also, I've enjoyed the new atmosphere to it. The show has a whimsical atmosphere while retaining the danger and intrigue of the previous seasons. I can't wait to see the rest of the series. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 25, 2010)

it certainly has a new quirkness and sense of humour thats for sure, loved the star whale epp cant wait for next sunday and the next episode, the new dr is definately growing on me


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't seen much of the new Doctor, all I've seen past the end of season 1 is 'Blink' and the episodes with the Master. Currently I'm watching Torchwood season one, and I'll probably cycle back into season two of Doctor Who afterward.


----------



## IrishBard (May 1, 2010)

great episode, revealing so much about Amy and the doctor! not a spoiler out of me, go to BBC iplayer, it's up and enjoy it to the full!


----------



## spiritangel (May 1, 2010)

yeah I really enjoyed it, and its sunday so yay a new episode on ABC1 at 7.30pm for all the aussies 

almost forgot it was on until I saw this thread


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 2, 2010)

Well, got past the 5th episode and wow - I know a few folks who are getting annoyed with Amy , but she's a red head so all is forgiven.


----------



## spiritangel (May 2, 2010)

well we are up to epp 3 and I like her she's sassy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 3, 2010)

be warned - eps 4 and 5 are a two-parter


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

omg and a week in between them as well eeek looks like my short nails may be getting shorter


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 29, 2010)

My apologies for bumping a sorta oldish thread, but I'd rather just bring it back then start a new one. Because after all, Series 5 is over, and I KNOW you guys were freaking out over it as much as I was. 

Best overall season and best finale we've had in the new show, by far. I don't know what it is about Matt Smith, but the dude utterly sold me ten minutes into "The Eleventh Hour": he really feels alien, and an OLD alien despite the actor being so young. It's as though he was born to play the Doctor. And oh Steven Moffat, you are now as much of a "nerd god" as Neil Gaiman and Joss Whedon are, pulling out such a wonderful story, and even more importantly, one that makes sense in the end. 

It'll be a tough wait until Christmas, I know that.

Dunno if we'd want to talk spoilers in this thread or not, since the US broadcast is only up to episode 10 or so, so I'll say no more.

Just that I have a bizarre urge to buy a fez now.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 29, 2010)

Boo to Tennant and RTD!

Go Matt Smith!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2010)

good cause we still have one or two epps to go totally adored the van gough epp what a stunning and beautiful eppisode

hmmm its still tennant for me but matt is def edging closer lol


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> good cause we still have one or two epps to go totally adored the van gough epp what a stunning and beautiful eppisode
> 
> hmmm its still tennant for me but matt is def edging closer lol



I only hope BBCAmerica doesn't cut anything out of the last two episodes, like they sometimes do for time. there's NOTHING that could be cut without compromising the story. 

But yeah, Vincent and the Doctor. I need to rewatch it before I fully form an opinion, but I did think it was rather good.


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that this is the best season of the rebooted series of the doctor. I mean what bigger stakes are there than reality itself being unmade. 

I can't wait for them to reveal who is behind all this (quick spoiler: we still don't know!) and who Riversong is, as she is totally badass (just how much fo a bad ass, I'll leave that for the finale to say). 

agreed, I have a strange urge to find a fez...


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was initially very unsure about Smith as the Doctor, but at the end of his first series i'm certain they made the right choice.

He seems a natural in the role, brilliantly quirky as any good Doctor should be, funny and also great in serious moments as some of closing moments in this series show.


----------



## bbwildrose (Jun 29, 2010)

and also, did you see him with Orbital at Glasto - gorgeous!
or maybe you weren't talking about his looks :blush:


----------



## escapist (Jun 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I was initially very unsure about Smith as the Doctor, but at the end of his first series i'm certain they made the right choice.
> 
> He seems a natural in the role, brilliantly quirky as any good Doctor should be, funny and also great in serious moments as some of closing moments in this series show.



I agree I'm just still recovering from the loss of David Tennant as The Doctor. He really took being caring with a bit of madness & brilliance to a whole new level to me.

I'm really not sure if Fez's are indeed "kool" but I'll keep watching. To me Doctor Who has always been something thats just gotten better with time.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 29, 2010)

My only contact is with the "Whovians" is when they come in as telephone volunteers at the local PBS station KTEH in San Jose, on a pledge breaks and auctions. I am a technical volunteer (cameraman), during a pledge break, I did a double take when a bunch of people came walking in and each one had a bath towel over their shoulder! (Something you can't get in deep space?)
The Whovians do support British programming and, that's great.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Adrian said:


> My only contact is with the "Whovians" is when they come in as telephone volunteers at the local PBS station KTEH in San Jose, on a pledge breaks and auctions. I am a technical volunteer (cameraman), during a pledge break, I did a double take when a bunch of people came walking in and each one had a bath towel over their shoulder! (Something you can't get in deep space?)
> The Whovians do support British programming and, that's great.



Isnt the Towel for Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy? I know there's a day when all fans of the show walk around with towels as a tribute.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2010)

My favorite "New" Doctor Who episode is Blink (Season 3, Episode 10)

And I purchased my own "The Angels have the Phone Box" t-shirt at:

http://www.cafepress.com/+the_angels_have_the_phonebox_dark_tshirt,171362048


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else, but I am very hateful towards the alternate-reality Cybermen, or Cybusmen as a friend calls them. They're so generic and bland. The REAL Cybermen are capable of emotion being smug, wrathful and coldly logical w/o being reduced to mechanical cliches.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 29, 2010)

I loved the tie-in in the finale to the earlier episode with Amy in the forest, unable to open her eyes with the doctor coming up to her with the 'remember what I told you when you were 7' line. Didn't even notice that he still had his jacket & the black watch the first time round!


----------



## nettie (Jun 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Isnt the Towel for Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy? I know there's a day when all fans of the show walk around with towels as a tribute.



Yes, May 25th is Towel Day.


----------



## escapist (Jun 30, 2010)

While we are going slightly off topic with Sci-Fi, I'd just like to toss it out there that I'd love to find a group of crazy people to dress like Apes with me and "Go APE" downtown in Las Vegas on Halloween.

....Kind of like this....







I think the only thing that would top that to me is putting a big BLUE BOX in the middle of Fremont street and having a couple of Daleks tossing insults at it.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 30, 2010)

escapist said:


> While we are going slightly off topic with Sci-Fi, I'd just like to toss it out there that I'd love to find a group of crazy people to dress like Apes with me and "Go APE" downtown in Las Vegas on Halloween.
> 
> ....Kind of like this....
> 
> ...



LMAO Brilliant!!!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 30, 2010)

I think it might be best not to mention things in the finale, aside from non-spoiler-y things, just because America's still three weeks behind. But whatever I suppose.

Ah, Matt Smith. Guy had big shoes to fill, and yet by the third episode or so, all I had to say was "David who?". Smith's Doctor is weird and quirky and alien again, and you just can't take your eyes off him because you know if you do, you'll miss something amazing. Maybe it helps that you can tell Smith's a weird guy in real life, and you're really not sure where Matt Smith ends and the Doctor begins. He's just got magic to him. I'd be tempted to say that Series 5 would've been as good with no Matt Smith, but it wouldn't have been as exciting and, well, FUN. 

I can safely say Smith is MY Doctor. Not gonna call him the best, but he may go down with Tom Baker as the quintessential one.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Isnt the Towel for Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy? I know there's a day when all fans of the show walk around with towels as a tribute.


Thanx for the correction, I thought it was the Whovians. It was a British programming night, all programs were made in Britain.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> I think that this is the best season of the rebooted series of the doctor. I mean what bigger stakes are there than reality itself being unmade.
> 
> I can't wait for them to reveal who is behind all this (quick spoiler: we still don't know!) and who Riversong is, as she is totally badass (just how much fo a bad ass, I'll leave that for the finale to say).
> 
> agreed, I have a strange urge to find a fez...




I am pretty sure I know the answer to part of the riversong thing specially as it was hinted at none to subtly in the epp she was in earlier in this series

am I the only one who sees echos of bad wolf in these eppisodes? Not saying they are the same but there are shades of it with the cracks ect just my silly girl thoughts probably

definately loving the whole series so far and Matt smith is growing on me we have the last two epps to go here atm soo no spoilers for two more sundays please


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=3920681&pp=25&page=3

a friend just posted this on her fb page and I had to had to share even though its old back to Chris Ecclestons Dr but sooooo funny


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2010)

I finally watched the "Dr. Who and Vincent Van Gogh" episode this evening. Made me cry! Sigh! Anyway, I was reminded of this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM. It has always been a favorite of mine and, because of this Dr. Who episode, it is even more so. I hope you all like it, many of you may be familiar with it.


----------



## mango (Jul 4, 2010)

*Been watching bits and pieces of the new Dr Who season this year. I admit I never totally got into it but love the old theme music as a kid.


Came across this Dr Who comedy parody via Facebook earlier today...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do-wDPoC6GM

*


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 4, 2010)

Holy shit I didn't know there was a Doctor Who thread! Me like.

Also Mango, that parody is freaking hilarious. I remember watching it when it first aired (years before I had gotten into Doctor Who) and laughing my ass off. Great stuff.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jul 10, 2010)

Just to keep the thread living, and in the hope BBC America is gonna finally broadcast "The Lodger" tomorrow, here's some additional Doctor Who fun from Youtube.

The entry in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy on "Dalek" (): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWn_1yOFpfU

And some various spoof thingies from Dead Ringers: 

-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q88kt_Vtyl4
-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYFy5-bFhxE
-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35uYgSYXtfA


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 10, 2010)

I finally got around to watching Vincent on BBC on Demand. What a great episode. The actor who portrayed Van Gogh did a superb job. Truly amazing. He was brilliant in showing Vincent's torment.


----------



## mercy (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of Richard Curtis, and it got a bit slushy towards the end of the episode, but I really liked Vincent. It was great to see a sensitive portrayal of depression on Saturday evening TV. I even liked the invisible chicken.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, if you guys are interested, I'll be showing two Sylvester McCoy serials tonight on my Livestream, "Silver Nemesis" and "Ghostlight". I'm actually showing Torchwood: Children of Earth atm, so you're free to come in and watch now as well.

http://www.livestream.com/kaijuphenia


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 11, 2010)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, if you guys are interested, I'll be showing two Sylvester McCoy serials tonight on my Livestream, "Silver Nemesis" and "Ghostlight". I'm actually showing Torchwood: Children of Earth atm, so you're free to come in and watch now as well.
> 
> http://www.livestream.com/kaijuphenia



GREAT episodes!!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 11, 2010)

Pretty good episode. I like the ominous feeling. Though I would've liked to see the Doctor rescue the past victims. The concept of that ship/time machine is wholly intriguing. I wonder who owned it?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jul 11, 2010)

Fans particularly of the classic series may like this spoof-edit of the Tom Baker serial 'The Deadly Assassin'. Possibly one of the silliest, more surreal things I've seen in a long time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvYC-GykB7I&playnext_from=TL&videos=g0YgAUcZ8JI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpHbuKxSzhA&feature=related

PS Doctor Who is awesome


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 11, 2010)

Let my get my Sonic Screwdiver so I can fix this thread.


----------



## Victim (Jul 11, 2010)

Silver Nemesis was one of my favorites. 

My all-time favorite is still Pyramids of Mars.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 11, 2010)

Gallifreyan Buccaneer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIdDXQ2h1Pc


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW is all I can say to that last epp comic relief, and oooh ooh soo much stuffs very cool.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, if I guess correctly, the Pandorica is opening for us in the States tomorrow night, yes? you'd all best watch, it's a damn good finale. :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2010)

wow thats unusual that we are a week ahead of the states or two weeks as its a two parter

have to say I am in agreement with the others best season of the new dr who series yet


----------



## escapist (Jul 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> wow thats unusual that we are a week ahead of the states or two weeks as its a two parter
> 
> have to say I am in agreement with the others best season of the new dr who series yet



Yeah I think US is 3 weeks behind. It used to be a lot worse. I've always got mine about an hour or so after it shows on BBC ONE....I just can't wait lol.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jul 17, 2010)

For those of you interested, I'm gonna do a bit of Cybernight here. "Tomb of the Cybermen" and "Revenge of the Cybermen", with Patrick Troughton and Tom Baker as the respective Doctors, to begin at midnight. link's here, and I've got a Twitter page for the Livestream channel if you'd like to follow it.

http://www.livestream.com/kaijuphenia

and

http://www.twitter.com/kaijuphenia


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 21, 2010)

mango said:


> Been watching bits and pieces of the new Dr Who season this year. I admit I never totally got into it but love the old theme music as a kid.



Yep I remember loving the old theme music as well -- used to watch the show back when I lived in the UK when Tom Baker portrayed the Doctor.

Damn, I'm old.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2011)

Found this the other day on one of the tumblr threads...


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Found this the other day on one of the tumblr threads...



D'aww, so cute xD


----------



## hrd (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm so looking forward to the new series - can't wait for gaiman's ep =)


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 31, 2011)

hrd said:


> i'm so looking forward to the new series - can't wait for gaiman's ep =)



I can't wait for the new series too, the 'coming soon' trailer looks really promising. Matt Smith has really grown on me as The Doctor.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep, just a month to go now. The two trailers shown certainly are sparking the imaginations of the fanbase....that line about killing Time Lords got to me particularly....man, this is going to be a truly amazing series.

We must continue to have faith in the Grand Moff.


----------



## DeerVictory (Mar 31, 2011)

I just recently started watching Dr. Who with my boyfriend and I fell in love so hard, so fast. I started watching with the introduction of the 9th Doctor. I'm not quite caught up with it yet.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Apr 1, 2011)

DeerVictory said:


> I just recently started watching Dr. Who with my boyfriend and I fell in love so hard, so fast. I started watching with the introduction of the 9th Doctor. I'm not quite caught up with it yet.



That was probably the best place. Series One has both some really great stuff and some really....eeeeghhh stuff. Slitheen, eehehhgg.....that's really the risk you run with ALL Doctor Who, though, its very nature as a show that can do anything it wants also means the quality of a given episode or serial can be rather varied as a whole.

When you get better accustomed, ma'am, be sure to take a look at some of the old serials. Much slower, more talk-y, painfully low-budget, but with a real charm all its own. When the script is good, it really can't be beat.


----------



## hrd (Apr 1, 2011)

i'm so completely anticipating the new series that this past week i started watching everything again - well, everything recent - i've just finished up tennant's first full ep =)


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Apr 2, 2011)

Doubt anyone will see this in time, but if you'd like I'm about to start broadcasting some old series Doctor Who. Please join us, I'm definitely thinkin' Tom Baker tonight.....

http://www.livestream.com/kaijuphenia


----------



## hrd (Apr 24, 2011)

what did everyone think of yesterday's ep?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2011)

Loved it! Wondering how part two will go!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought it was an AWESOME episode! This is going to be the most epic season yet!


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

No spoilers please but that first epp was completely mind blowing and thanks to UK tv I got to see the start of Matt Smiths run as the dr again

fish custard anyone?


----------



## hrd (May 5, 2011)

i know there's another fun-looking ep in front of it, but i'm so, so pins and needles to see what gaiman's concocted =)


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

hrd said:


> i know there's another fun-looking ep in front of it, but i'm so, so pins and needles to see what gaiman's concocted =)



omg yes nergasm ignighted that will be amazing I am sure


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (May 7, 2011)

I've read minor spoilers on Gaiman's episode (mainly just the official synopsis, really), which combined with the fact it IS Neil Gaiman writing....ooohhh man, can hardly wait.

More than anything, though, what has me  is the little girl regenerating. So many levels of questions of enigmas in this season....still, I have faith in the Grand Moff, especially in the knowing that he's thought this through beforehand, and we'll have a (mostly) satisfying conclusion. Better than RTD often gave us.


----------



## hrd (May 7, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> More than anything, though, what has me  is the little girl regenerating.



i know! i have a few ideas about that, but i can't wait to see where things go. =)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2011)

I've been watching the "making" of the current series on BBC America. And its slightly funny that they decided to film in Monument Valley during the winter. 

And that diehard Whovians trekked thru the desert to the shores of Lake Powell looking for autographs.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 8, 2011)

My god I love this show. And I didn't get interested until the latest Doctor--not a fan of Tennant (over-actor) or Eccleston (creepy). But Matt Smith is incredible! I haven't watched the episode that aired last night... yet. But after the regenerating girl, pregnancy paradox & the tears of poor River Song, I'm very excited.  There are so many questions!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 8, 2011)

Cuddle me shipmate!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2011)

Just finished watching "The Black Dot" episode. Loved it! I've been a Dr. Who fan for years! Years ago, when I still crocheted/knitted, I even made a Tom Baker - Dr. Who scarf for the hubby.


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2011)

omg I totally forgot the new epp saturday night thank goodness ABC puts it on sunday afternoon as well can I say OMG cant wait for the 3rd epp in this series just awesome


----------



## Latte (May 10, 2011)

Ack! I missed Ep 3 but I'm going to see if I can catch it next Saturday before the new ep. I'm loving this season so far. 

If you could be any Dr. Who character (besides The Doctor) who would you be? I think I'd be Liz 10.


----------



## hrd (May 10, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Cuddle me shipmate!!



Definitely the best line of the ep. =)


----------



## paperfidelity (May 15, 2011)

So excited to see this weeks episode tomorrow. I would watch it now but I'm afraid my babbling about how much I love it will keep everyone else awake/wake them up.


----------



## Latte (May 15, 2011)

I just caught up on last week's and this week's episodes!

OMG! The tardis! OMG!


----------



## hrd (May 15, 2011)

paperfidelity said:


> So excited to see this weeks episode tomorrow. I would watch it now but I'm afraid my babbling about how much I love it will keep everyone else awake/wake them up.



I was so glad to have kept clear of spoilers. It's mad and brilliant and absolutely wonderful. =)


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 15, 2011)

Another witty, emotionally powerful episode. Impressed once again.


----------



## paperfidelity (May 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Another witty, emotionally powerful episode. Impressed once again.



AMAZING episode! It was quite an emotional one. I'm sure I'll be watching it again soon.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (May 16, 2011)

hrd said:


> I was so glad to have kept clear of spoilers. *It's mad and brilliant and absolutely wonderful.* =)



Couldn't have said it better, really. I went in with terribly high expectations, and even those were surpassed. Gaiman created something entirely unique and special with this episode, and it'll likely be remembered for years to come. I think my mind exploded and then imploded six separate times.

And yet I can't call it the best of the series because MOFFAT IS STILL KILLING MY BRAIN with this plotline. 

This is really turning into the best run of the new series so far.


----------



## paperfidelity (May 17, 2011)

I did a post over at my tumblr on this so I thought I would put it here too. I'm not sure on the order completely but these are episodes I loved and are my top 10 even if they move up and down.

The Doctors Wife - New, brilliant, heartbreaking.

Midnight - Scary! Still extremely scary to me and amazing acting. Again not one a lot of people love.

Turn Left - My heart *DONNA*

Human Nature/Family of Blood - David Tennants acting glory.

The Lodger - So much love for this episode.

The Girl in the Fireplace - So pretty, so fun, so sad at the end.

The Doctor Dances - Oh 9. Just this once everyone lives!

Vincent & The Doctor - Beautiful, mad & brilliant. *sob*

Blink - Dont Blink no really dont. Itll get you.

The Impossible Planet/The Satan Pit - I cant really explain why I like these other than I just do. I really, really love the music. I know that much. The actual Impossible Planet theme is beautiful and haunting.


----------



## hrd (May 18, 2011)

paperfidelity said:


> Midnight - Scary! Still extremely scary to me and amazing acting. Again not one a lot of people love.



I love that ep -- so Hitchcockian. Fab list overall. =)


----------



## None (May 18, 2011)

I loved The Doctor's Wife to pieces. Re-watched it tonight, Gaiman killed it. Aside from "Don't Blink" this is probably my favorite Doctor Who episode. They need to stop going to the "kill Rory" well, it's becoming cartoonish. Leave the pretty one alone.


----------



## paperfidelity (May 18, 2011)

None said:


> I loved The Doctor's Wife to pieces. Re-watched it tonight, Gaiman killed it. Aside from "Don't Blink" this is probably my favorite Doctor Who episode. They need to stop going to the "kill Rory" well, it's becoming cartoonish. Leave the pretty one alone.



Yes, leave the pretty one alone! My love for Rory is quite strong I would appreciate it if they would lay off him for a bit. Perhaps let him be an epic hero once again!


----------



## Elfcat (May 19, 2011)

I guess it's jolly well official now. Hell really does have no fury like a TARDIS scorned!


----------



## None (May 19, 2011)

paperfidelity said:


> Yes, leave the pretty one alone! My love for Rory is quite strong I would appreciate it if they would lay off him for a bit. Perhaps let him be an epic hero once again!


----------



## hrd (May 19, 2011)

This moment cracked me up: Bitings excellent. Its like kissing, only theres a winner.

And I'd also hate for Rory to be (permanently) Whedoned.


----------



## JulianDW (May 21, 2011)

I've been falling more in love with this show the more I watch it. The Doctor's Wife episode was insane! The TARDIS's perception of the storyline was funny; "I wanted to explore the universe, so I stole a Time Lord". :huh:


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh. This week's episode was dire. Pretty much the "Hungry Earth" episode of the season.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (May 22, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh my gosh. This week's episode was dire. Pretty much the "Hungry Earth" episode of the season.



Quite. Can barely tell much as of yet, we're only at the halfway mark, but I wonder how this all might tie in to the Impossible Astronaut....


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2011)

shhh with the spoilers


I love love love love loved the Drs Wife epp and yes so many epicly brilliant moments

it was such a great stand alone story wanted to watch it twice but in the end had to chose between the rerun and coraline (wich I haddnt seen so erm coraline enchanted me so much I forgot to switch to the dr)


----------



## hrd (May 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh my gosh. This week's episode was dire. Pretty much the "Hungry Earth" episode of the season.



You had to know anything directly following (and, really, preceding) Gaiman's ep was going to be a letdown. But still, a so-so Who ep is better than none at all. =)


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (May 31, 2011)

This is gonna be tough, I download the eps since I don't have BBCAmerica, and so I'm caught up.....keeping my mouth shut for the next two weeks is gonna be a pain.

Mainly because RASJKHAJKDHAJS:AHKJLGHAHSJKADHASHL:A


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2011)

I've found this great review/commentary site from Cardiff Whovians.

Check it out: Impossible Podcasts.


----------



## hrd (May 31, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> This is gonna be tough, I download the eps since I don't have BBCAmerica, and so I'm caught up.....keeping my mouth shut for the next two weeks is gonna be a pain.
> 
> Mainly because RASJKHAJKDHAJS:AHKJLGHAHSJKADHASHL:A



I know, right? Did you watch the prequel for the next ep yet? For anyone who's still waiting to watch "The Almost People", don't click the link!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (May 31, 2011)

hrd said:


> I know, right? Did you watch the prequel for the next ep yet? For anyone who's still waiting to watch "The Almost People", don't click the link!



I've absorbed every pic or vid the BBC has seen fit to release in regards to next week, and the reaction in my previous post was actually quite a restrained one considering what's coming. This is gonna be like nothing else the show's ever had. Or perhaps akin to the more elaborate RTD stuff done properly this time. 

Grand Moff, don't fail us now. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

we are about a week behind you all here so we will see the second half next weekend  has me rivited that ending wow


----------



## hrd (May 31, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> I've absorbed every pic or vid the BBC has seen fit to release in regards to next week, and the reaction in my previous post was actually quite a restrained one considering what's coming. This is gonna be like nothing else the show's ever had. Or perhaps akin to the more elaborate RTD stuff done properly this time.
> 
> Grand Moff, don't fail us now. :bow:



I watched the prequel, but I'm avoiding any other trailers or information. I have a pretty good idea where everything is headed, though, so I'm completely geeked. =)


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 1, 2011)

How do you guys feel about Amie??? Sometime I like her sometimes not so much :/


----------



## hrd (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so impatient for everyone to be caught up to the mid-season break. I will say, however, that the last ep was fab, even though I completely knew what was coming, and I can't wait to see how the back half plays out. =)


----------



## hrd (Jun 10, 2011)

Neil Gaiman's Fairly Humongous Doctor Who Q&A Mostly


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, so this is a non-sequitur, but I grew up on the old Dr. Who! Tom Baker was my hero <3 and K9 was my ultimate fantasy pet. I've gotten into the new Dr. Who from time to time, but my interest wanes.  It's good but just not the same.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

None said:


> I loved The Doctor's Wife to pieces. Re-watched it tonight, Gaiman killed it. Aside from "Don't Blink" this is probably my favorite Doctor Who episode. They need to stop going to the "kill Rory" well, it's becoming cartoonish. Leave the pretty one alone.



"the doctors wife" My absolute fav Dr Who episode ever me thinks ! although i do like "the end of time " episode as well. hmmmm decisions decisions 



hrd said:


> This moment cracked me up: Bitings excellent. Its like kissing, only theres a winner.
> 
> And I'd also hate for Rory to be (permanently) Whedoned.



Loved that line pure gold !


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 11, 2011)

anneblithe said:


> Ok, so this is a non-sequitur, but I grew up on the old Dr. Who! Tom Baker was my hero <3 and K9 was my ultimate fantasy pet. I've gotten into the new Dr. Who from time to time, but my interest wanes.  It's good but just not the same.



Tom Baker remains the best, truly, though Matt Smith is really catching up quick. Frankly, I find the new show's becoming more and more like the old stuff, more serialized and with cliffhangers all over the place. 

But yes, I adore the old series. Running off no money at all, and producing some amazing science fiction on sheer writing and acting power. :bow:


----------



## lozonloz (Jun 11, 2011)

Having seen the conclusion to this half of the series, I'm just annoyed I have to wait till the autumn to get to see the rest.

I mean, no spoilers, but, the conclusion is pretty damn cool.


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 12, 2011)

lozonloz said:


> Having seen the conclusion to this half of the series, I'm just annoyed I have to wait till the autumn to get to see the rest.
> 
> I mean, no spoilers, but, the conclusion is pretty damn cool.



I agree. This episode was crazy and.. I must refrain from telling spoilers. Can't wait to see what happens next though!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 13, 2011)

By this point it's aired in the US, so discussion of it is likely totally unspoileriffic now. Feel free to rant and rave.


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 14, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> By this point it's aired in the US, so discussion of it is likely totally unspoileriffic now. Feel free to rant and rave.



YEEEEESSS! Are you sure!? Well.. who would've thought Amie's baby, Melody Pond, was actually Song River! What the TARDIS said on the 'Doctor's Wife' episode finally makes sense,"the only water in the forest is the river". So cool how that fit together...

... Phhew, glad to get that off my chest


----------



## hrd (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone else have a feeling that it's Rory that River (eventually) kills?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2011)

hrd said:


> Does anyone else have a feeling that it's Rory that River (eventually) kills?



I always had a feeling it was the Dr, not sure why something about the weeping angels ep where she looks at him when he says this man that you killed was he a good man and she says the very best man or some such I am usually wrong about these things but cant see why she would kill her dad shrugs and omg soo many things from last season are making sense like the first reference to the silence and such love actually getting to watch it again and pull the threads together

(uk tv have been playing it over here) and I am all caught up now omfg wow yeah talk about wanting to watch the rest of the season now what is it with this new mid season break trend that has been around the last couple of the years complete bs its bad enough we get left with total cliffhangers and have to wait 6-months to a year for the return but seriously this mid season break thing is just frustrating


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 15, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I always had a feeling it was the Dr, not sure why something about the weeping angels ep where she looks at him when he says this man that you killed was he a good man and she says the very best man or some such I am usually wrong about these things but cant see why she would kill her dad shrugs and omg soo many things from last season are making sense like the first reference to the silence and such love actually getting to watch it again and pull the threads together
> 
> (uk tv have been playing it over here) and I am all caught up now omfg wow yeah talk about wanting to watch the rest of the season now what is it with this new mid season break trend that has been around the last couple of the years complete bs its bad enough we get left with total cliffhangers and have to wait 6-months to a year for the return but seriously this mid season break thing is just frustrating



I think its the doctor as well, remember he is shot by someone in a space suit, and that was river song in the spacesuit as a child, so maybe she killed him.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> I think its the doctor as well, remember he is shot by someone in a space suit, and that was river song in the spacesuit as a child, so maybe she killed him.



I had forgotten that, but I felt that from the first moment it was said she killed someone


----------



## None (Jun 23, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> I think its the doctor as well, remember he is shot by someone in a space suit, and that was river song in the spacesuit as a child, so maybe she killed him.



She most likely killed the Doctor based on the fact that the young time-lord child in a space suit can really only be her, however, trying to think through the time travel non-sense that is involved in their relationship makes connecting it all a bit difficult.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay people--As a challenge I've been commanded to start watching everything Dr. Who. 

Any suggestions on how to get started? Any and ALL suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jun 23, 2011)

Netflix has a lot of the old seasons on streaming now. You could go totally Dr. Who hardcore and start all the way back in the 1960s. 
I just started with the reboot from 2005 (labeled Season One on Netflix) that featured Christopher Eccleston. 
Be careful--it's addictive! So is David Tennant, but I digress.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Okay people--As a challenge I've been commanded to start watching everything Dr. Who.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get started? Any and ALL suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



Catch up with the new series first, if you haven't seen it already. Netflix has it for streaming and things. Then you can get into the older series, ease yourself in. You might not take a liking to all of it, but at least some of them you'll be able to enjoy.

Oh, except for the stuff that doesn't exist in video form anymore. Make sure the person who challenged you is aware of this.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 24, 2011)

BBC America just started re-airing NuWho starting at the 2005 opener. I had just started watching recently and eleven was my "first" Doctor but I really like Eccleston now too. I have seen a few Tennant episodes and really don't like him as The Doctor, I'm not looking forward to Nine's departure.

When questioning long time Whovians about where to start everyone recommends starting with the 2005 relaunch. Watch all of the new episodes and see where it takes you, almost everything mentioned in the new series can be explored further in older episodes.

For Rory fans:
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmwcddnXcO1qhq27ao1_500.gif


----------



## None (Jun 24, 2011)

I literally got into Doctor Who on Netflix. YES! A couple months ago. Went through the entire series quickly. Absolutely addicting!


----------



## hrd (Jul 25, 2011)

Clips from autumn episodes - I didn't watch them, so I don't know how much they reveal.
Season 7 cast news - Don't click if you don't want to know something about a main character. Don't even hover over the link.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2011)

they also have released the teaser trailer and a clip from one of the epps that looks awesome oh and I am sooo not clicking the link above lol I dont want to many spoilers


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 25, 2011)

I cannot wait for the rest of the season. I've been watching the reruns of NuWho on BBC America and as much as I loved Eccleston I have no tolerance for David Tennant, I'm itching for some good Who to come out.


----------



## hrd (Jul 26, 2011)

Craig Ferguson is a major _Doctor Who_ fan, and this week he interviews both Karen Gillan (Tuesday's show) and Matt Smith (Friday's show). The eps should show up online, too.


----------



## hrd (Sep 1, 2011)

Did everyone enjoy the last ep as much as I did?


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 1, 2011)

It was good but there was so much going on, I might need to watch it a few more times to catch everything.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 2, 2011)

"Let's Kill Hitler" showcases yet another way the Doctor can survive being "killed" in the first episode. I won't reveal it, but it's bloody obvious.


----------



## hrd (Sep 14, 2011)

Cat TARDIS. =)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

hrd said:


> Cat TARDIS. =)


OMG My cat HAS to have one!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2011)

So what was in the Doctor's room tonight? I've got my theories, just hoping to hear some different ideas before I spill.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> So what was in the Doctor's room tonight? I've got my theories, just hoping to hear some different ideas before I spill.


I thought it was losing Amy which is why he dropped her off. Not very scientific but if he loses Amy, he possibly loses River as well.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I thought it was losing Amy which is why he dropped her off. Not very scientific but if he loses Amy, he possibly loses River as well.



He's already lost her twice this season, so I don't know that it'd be his _greatest _fear.

Plus, River's already born and wreaking her special havoc wherever (whenever) she is now, so I don't think that there's much of a chance of losing her- especially since her future's already been seen over the course of the past few seasons.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> He's already lost her twice this season, so I don't know that it'd be his _greatest _fear.
> 
> Plus, River's already born and wreaking her special havoc wherever (whenever) she is now, so I don't think that there's much of a chance of losing her- especially since her future's already been seen over the course of the past few seasons.



YOUR theories, please....


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> YOUR theories, please....



I think that he saw himself. This season, he's proven himself to be the cause of a lot of problems. His arrogance, his cleverness, have pushed him into making serious and sometimes deadly errors. I mean, it's not just his fault that River was captured- or that he couldn't prevent it- it was entirely his actions that led to that point, that led to an entire society fearing him and declaring war upon him. He set up his own crushing failure, and he was the cause of this elaborate plan that devastated people he cares for.

Speaking of which, I think it might have also been his companions- one or many- the people he's left behind over the years. He did beg for the TARDIS to show him someone he hadn't ruined in "Let's Kill Hitler" after it showed him his previous companions and he shouted about the guilt that seeing each one loaded upon him. Guilt might not be fear, but it's my second theory as to what he saw- and seemed very ready to accept.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I think that he saw himself. This season, he's proven himself to be the cause of a lot of problems. His arrogance, his cleverness, have pushed him into making serious and sometimes deadly errors. I mean, it's not just his fault that River was captured- or that he couldn't prevent it- it was entirely his actions that led to that point, that led to an entire society fearing him and declaring war upon him. He set up his own crushing failure, and he was the cause of this elaborate plan that devastated people he cares for.
> 
> Speaking of which, I think it might have also been his companions- one or many- the people he's left behind over the years. He did beg for the TARDIS to show him someone he hadn't ruined in "Let's Kill Hitler" after it showed him his previous companions and he shouted about the guilt that seeing each one loaded upon him. Guilt might not be fear, but it's my second theory as to what he saw- and seemed very ready to accept.


Your first theory was my second theory. lol


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 18, 2011)

The general consensus in other Who circles is that he either saw himself or Amy and Rory dead in his room. This episode was pretty good, I hope its not the end of the Ponds though.

Funny video:
http://www.toplessrobot.com/2011/08/the_most_terrifying_cat_in_the_who-niverse.php


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> The general consensus in other Who circles is that he either saw himself or Amy and Rory dead in his room. This episode was pretty good, I hope its not the end of the Ponds though.
> 
> Funny video:
> http://www.toplessrobot.com/2011/08/the_most_terrifying_cat_in_the_who-niverse.php



Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill are signed on for another season, so I think we'll see them again, but after what he's put them through this season, I had expected them to leave him rather than how things ended up.


----------



## hrd (Sep 18, 2011)

I still think this series is going to end with multiple doctors and time stream wobbliness, so I'm with everyone who's guessing he saw some version of himself.


----------



## cherrybombXI (Sep 18, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> So what was in the Doctor's room tonight? I've got my theories, just hoping to hear some different ideas before I spill.


I know my headcanon is probably going to be destroyed because I have no doubt that what he saw behind his door is going to come to light, but I would like to think he saw Rose. Poor Rose, who he loved so much, who he had *faith *in ("Ive seen fake gods and bad gods and demigods and would-be gods. And out of all that, out of that whole pantheon, if I believe in one thing, just one thing I believe in HER.") and she got trapped in another parallel universe- he lost her- and as he does with all of his companions he blames himself for what happened to her.

If not Rose I believe it was other companions. Probably Amy and Rory fatally injured because of him. I just like the idea that the Doctor's worst nightmare is losing what he believed in.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Sep 25, 2011)

It's time to bump this goddamn thread. 

Everyone else go first, theories and stuff, please do tell. Any help I can get with the assembling of all of these potential pieces of the puzzle....oh man....


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2011)

Saw the season finale last night. Loved it. If anyone else wants to be a spoiler they can but I know that some viewers are a week behind in their areas.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 25, 2011)

This episode shed some light on a theory thats been going around Who forums since The Impossible Astronaut aired. When River emptied her revolver at the astronaut after it killed the Doctor she says "Of course" as she holsters her gun. Speculation raged that it was her at another time in the suit but the episodes seem to lead in another direction. After the last few minutes of last nights episode its finally confirmed that it is River in the space suit at Lake Silencio, she says "Of course" because she new it was her and that you can't go back in time and kill yourself. It creates a paradox.


----------



## hrd (Sep 27, 2011)

In case you don't watch _Community _or have not yet run across this: _Inspector Spacetime_. Though, really, I just want this poster. =)


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 28, 2011)

I just found this thread! I have to say that I was miffed with my husband, who loves sci-fi, when I woke up late one Saturday morning and he was watching Doctor Who with our 10 year old daughter (9 at the time). We all quickly became hooked! 

We spent the summer watching DW marathons on BBC America. I love Rose, David Tennant, Martha, Amy, Rory, Matt Smith and Alex Kingston. 

Here is a pic of my daughter doing her best imitation of her favorite character. Guess Who... 

View attachment River Song Look-Alike 019Resized.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 28, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I just found this thread! I have to say that I was miffed with my husband, who loves sci-fi, when I woke up late one Saturday morning and he was watching Doctor Who with our 10 year old daughter (9 at the time). We all quickly became hooked!
> 
> We spent the summer watching DW marathons on BBC America. I love Rose, David Tennant, Martha, Amy, Rory, Matt Smith and Alex Kingston.
> 
> Here is a pic of my daughter doing her best imitation of her favorite character. Guess Who...



No love for Donna?

YOU'RE NOT A REAL PERSON


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 28, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> No love for Donna?
> 
> YOU'RE NOT A REAL PERSON



Oh, I love Donna too! I just had a brain fade...


----------



## hrd (Oct 1, 2011)

It's such a disappointment that the Christmas ep is the only _Who_ we'll have for more than a year. I can't wait to see how everything plays out next series. =)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 1, 2011)

Glued to the computer screen for the entire thing. No pauses, no getting up for more water or even to piss. 

Mind, blown. Fucking incredible.

The twist was once again there to be seen before if you knew where to look, but who would have guessed?


----------



## Zoom (Oct 2, 2011)

Me. 

http://www.facebook.com/wozat/posts/203524783043412


Me said:


> Latest Doctor Who was all right, but it showcased a new way the Doctor can avoid death in the last episode. What if the girl in the spacesuit (allegedly Melody Pond) actually shot a robot made to look like the Doctor, with a tiny Doctor piloting it?
> Like · · Share · 30 August at 17:21


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 2, 2011)

Zoom said:


> Me.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/wozat/posts/203524783043412



Touche, Zoom! :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 2, 2011)

Zoom said:


> Me.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/wozat/posts/203524783043412



I call hax


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 3, 2011)

The season finale was oddly unsatisfying to me. I had hoped for something more, I don't know, Doctor Who like than a simple switcheroo with a mechanical look a like machine. Although, it proved yet again that Rory is a badass. He didn't even flinch when his eye-drive began to shock him, he sucked it up did what had to be done.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 4, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> The season finale was oddly unsatisfying to me. I had hoped for something more, I don't know, Doctor Who like than a simple switcheroo with a mechanical look a like machine. Although, it proved yet again that Rory is a badass. He didn't even flinch when his eye-drive began to shock him, he sucked it up did what had to be done.



I know what you mean. It left me with mixed feelings. Amy sure looked beautiful, though. And I really enjoyed the banter at the end between Amy and River. It was just too funny when Amy realized that she was The Doctor's Mother-In-Law! LOL :huh:


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Oct 4, 2011)

Great little finale. 

What might've stood out to me most of all was the painfully touching tribute to Nicholas Courtney's Brigadier: it came from absolutely nowhere, and having the Brig's death being what drove the Doctor to face fate....never seeing the Brig again, I'll have to get used to that knowledge. 

But yes, the just-clever-enough way out of the Doctor's death, the all-history-at-once setting, the entirely new course the show's been set upon, it was all quite great. And Smith might indeed be the best Doctor, as meaningless a title as that might be. 

Christmas special sounds great as well, shades of Narnia apparently. After that, though, no Who until the fall....will suck, yes....


----------



## Halie (Oct 4, 2011)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> What might've stood out to me most of all was the painfully touching tribute to Nicholas Courtney's Brigadier: it came from absolutely nowhere, and having the Brig's death being what drove the Doctor to face fate....never seeing the Brig again, I'll have to get used to that knowledge.



I must admit I had a leaky eye when I found out that Nicholas Courtney had passed away and I had the sniffles again on Saturday night during the finale. I dread to think what I'll be like when the Doctor finds out that Sarah-Jane has passed away. I cried buckets during the CBBC memorial 'special' talking about her career. 

re: the Teselecta, I was really surprised at the Doctor using this to cheat death. I had it firmly in my mind - convinced - that he would use his 'Ganger'. But thinking about it, that would involve it 'dying'. Something which he wouldn't be able to bring himself to allow.


----------



## Zoom (Oct 4, 2011)

Halie said:


> I I had it firmly in my mind - convinced - that he would use his 'Ganger'. But thinking about it, that would involve it 'dying'. Something which he wouldn't be able to bring himself to allow.


That, and the Ganger plot twist already happened involving Amy.

But... what an opportunity for Moffat to use an _actual_ deus ex machina!


----------



## diggers1917 (Oct 5, 2011)

Zoom said:


> That, and the Ganger plot twist already happened involving Amy.
> 
> But... what an opportunity for Moffat to use an _actual_ deus ex machina!



That, and wouldn't the Ganger have disolved into a pile of goo upon death like Amy's/everyone elses?


----------



## Halie (Oct 5, 2011)

diggers1917 said:


> That, and wouldn't the Ganger have disolved into a pile of goo upon death like Amy's/everyone elses?



Well, quite. Let's just say I'm slow on the uptake  I knew it would involve some sort of switch, and I'd assumed this Ganger idea before the Let's Kill Hitler episode - still never cottoning on to the introduction of a shapeshifting robot.


----------



## hrd (Nov 18, 2011)

http://io9.com/5860967/matt-smith-s...st-clip-from-the-doctor-who-christmas-special


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 22, 2011)

hrd said:


> http://io9.com/5860967/matt-smith-s...st-clip-from-the-doctor-who-christmas-special



too funny!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 22, 2011)

I just started watching this show. I love it. I've never been big into sci-fi but I'm jumping in feet first. 

Blackjack's chatter about the show got me started and I can't complain one bit. 

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just started watching this show. I love it. I've never been big into sci-fi but I'm jumping in feet first.
> 
> Blackjack's chatter about the show got me started and I can't complain one bit.
> 
> Thank you, Sir.



if I could rep you I would Yay so glad you have joined the fold


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just started watching this show. I love it. I've never been big into sci-fi but I'm jumping in feet first.
> 
> Blackjack's chatter about the show got me started and I can't complain one bit.
> 
> Thank you, Sir.



You are very welcome.


----------



## hrd (Nov 30, 2011)

http://io9.com/5863999/snuggle-unde...his-friends-read-you-a-bedtime-story?autoplay


----------



## penguin (Dec 1, 2011)

I've also just recently jumped on the bandwagon and have just finished season 2 of the reboot. My flatmate's now hooked on it too


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm a little slower on the uptake but I'm still loving it. tonight is the last episode of the first season. 

Someone save Rose from the DALEKS!!!


----------



## penguin (Dec 1, 2011)

My daughter loves the Daleks and Cybermen. She keeps hoping they make a return, which I find amusing because my sister was terrified of them when we were kids.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 1, 2011)

penguin said:


> My daughter loves the Daleks and Cybermen. She keeps hoping they make a return, which I find amusing because my sister was terrified of them when we were kids.



My 10 yr old daughter runs around saying, "Exterminate! Exterminate!" She was even River Song for Halloween.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> My 10 yr old daughter runs around saying, "Exterminate! Exterminate!" She was even River Song for Halloween.


THAT is freakin awesome.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> THAT is freakin awesome.



Ah yes...we live in such a cultured household!!! LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think this sums it up for me:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 5, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I think this sums it up for me:



This is very funny!!!! Glad you joined us!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2011)

Just to note, I'm working through Season 12 right now- the first of Tom Baker's era. "Robot", "The Ark in Space", "The Sontaran Experiment"; currently on "The Genesis of the Daleks", which is quite good, and unlike the other stories has been interesting and entertaining throughout as opposed to only being mildly so until the last parts. Up next is "Revenge of the Cybermen", arriving tomorrow from Netflix.


----------



## penguin (Dec 5, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I think this sums it up for me:



Hah, that's me too. I'm up to season 4 now, and I'm loving how he's behind so many major events in our history


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2011)

The Dr Who Night Before Christmas


This was shared on fb and I just had to post it here it is FREAKING BRILLIANT!!!

watch it watch it watch it I promise you will not want those 2 and a half minutes back you may even want to watch it over and over


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> The Dr Who Night Before Christmas
> 
> 
> This was shared on fb and I just had to post it here it is FREAKING BRILLIANT!!!
> ...



That was great!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kristineirl (Dec 6, 2011)

i haven't caught up in the slightest but i blame most of this on the fact that i really, really miss david tennant!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2011)

kristineirl said:


> i haven't caught up in the slightest but i blame most of this on the fact that i really, really miss david tennant!



I did to but I promise it is worth it stick with Matty he grows on you I had such a hard time at first cause I love Tennants Dr but take a deep breath it is worth It I promise


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I did to but I promise it is worth it stick with Matty he grows on you I had such a hard time at first cause I love Tennants Dr but take a deep breath it is worth It I promise



Ditto this!


----------



## hrd (Dec 7, 2011)

In case you've missed the prequel for the Christmas ep.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so stoked for the Christmas special!


----------



## hrd (Dec 9, 2011)

TARDIS projects


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 9, 2011)

hrd said:


> TARDIS projects



Love it! One of my daughter's Christmas presents is that she and I are painting the call box on the inside of her bedroom door, much like the one in the people's livingroom! Can't wait!


----------



## hrd (Dec 9, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Love it! One of my daughter's Christmas presents is that she and I are painting the call box on the inside of her bedroom door, much like the one in the people's livingroom! Can't wait!



You'll have to post pics. =)


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 9, 2011)

hrd said:


> You'll have to post pics. =)



OK! I will! It should be fun!


----------



## Mayla (Dec 9, 2011)

hrd said:


> In case you've missed the prequel for the Christmas ep.



Aaaahh! Thank you for posting this! I thought only the Christmas special was the one to watch (and I rarely turn my TV on these days to play catch up). I love Matt Smith's Doctor to pieces; he's become my very favorite one. I know we'll get a new Doctor in a few years (as we do) but I've so fallen in love with this particular bow-tie bending, fez-wearing, Stetson-tipping mad man with a blue box.


----------



## hrd (Dec 10, 2011)

Mayla said:


> Aaaahh! Thank you for posting this! I thought only the Christmas special was the one to watch (and I rarely turn my TV on these days to play catch up). I love Matt Smith's Doctor to pieces; he's become my very favorite one. I know we'll get a new Doctor in a few years (as we do) but I've so fallen in love with this particular bow-tie bending, fez-wearing, Stetson-tipping mad man with a blue box.



You're welcome. =)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 10, 2011)

so I recently started watching Doctor Who and I just saw my first episode where I thought "HOLY SHIT!! THAT WAS BADASS" I'm not big into sci fi but this episode really blew my mind. 

Season 2 Episode 5 of the new series. AMAZING! Somehow it just blew my mind how they clock robot/people had a window to different times in her life and kept jumping in and out. So awesome.


----------



## hrd (Dec 11, 2011)

http://io9.com/5867068/two-long+lost-doctor-who-episodes-uncovered


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2011)

I almost bought myself a box of 100 Doctor Who postcards today, with the intent of putting my favourites as a collage in a frame. $30 was out of my budget for that today, but maybe after Christmas.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm on the last two episodes of season 2. Rose, no!!! DON'T DIE!!!


----------

